# The Custom You



## SkepJ (Aug 26, 2005)

If you could have yourself customized to however you wanted to be, what would you do?

There's the hard SF, soft sci-fi, sci-fantasy, fantasy and uber fantasy categories that you can work within.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 26, 2005)

*My first wish would be to have power over the elements. 
I would also give myself wings to fly and some telepathic and and telekinetic powers. 

 There are alot of other properties I would like some, being invisibility, strenth, agility...

I wouldnt use these powers for super hero purposes I just think they would be very handy in daily life! *


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 26, 2005)

I'd like a pair of Joe 90 specs (and a hard drive full of different abilities to download into them)


----------



## AmonRa (Aug 27, 2005)

id like to either live for ever, or, have the knowledge of everything that has, is, and will happen


----------



## GOLLUM (Aug 27, 2005)

..wouldn't want to be anyone other than who I am right now.

Just the local neighbourhood guy with the leather trousers, pink slippers and underground abode.... 

HMM.. actually I think that might be classified as Horror for some....


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Aug 27, 2005)

SkepJ said:
			
		

> If you could have yourself customized to however you wanted to be, what would you do?


...would like my corneas reshaped to 20/15 vision.


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 27, 2005)

GOLLUM said:
			
		

> ..wouldn't want to be anyone other than who I am right now.
> 
> Just the local neighbourhood guy with the leather trousers, pink slippers and underground abode....
> *Are there many in your neighbourhood like that? *
> ...


*Oh, and for some reason I was led to believe that it would get *
*an 'R' rating!   *


----------



## A1ien (Aug 28, 2005)

I would want to have control over magic, like a wizard or sorcerer. be able to conjure beasts like dragons! i would like to be able to fly without wings, sort of like superman but without the spandex. and i would love to be able to open little or large portals to other locations in a similar way shown in the book 'the subtl knife' if anyone has read that.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd love to be able to interface directly with computers, the internet (with a good spam and virus guard though) and all manner of gadgetry. Some sort of mental augmentation, if possible. I'd also like to have treatments to retard senescence, so I remain more or less my current age for another few centuries to come. With a wealth of information easily accesible, various handy gadgets at my command and a few centuries to knock around, I imagine I'd have a pretty interesting time of it.


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, Quite simply to be immortal for all eternity and never to get old, the main reason I would want this is so that I can become the most knowledgible person in the world to know everything a human mind could know after witnessing thousands of years of history.

That would be a simple humble request but if I only had one lifetime I'd like to be able spend it exploring the true pass in an incorporeal form so that I don't screw up the future.


----------



## Setzertrancer (Aug 30, 2005)

AmonRa said:
			
		

> id like to either live for ever, or, have the knowledge of everything that has, is, and will happen


 
Oh good i'm not the only information hungry nerd here.


----------



## littlemissattitude (Aug 30, 2005)

I think I'd like to not have to sleep unless I wanted to.  But only if it could be done without any ill effects on my mind or body.  There are times when I'm doing something interesting, or when I'm reading a good book, that it's just horribly inconvienient to have to stop and go to sleep.


----------



## Rane Longfox (Aug 30, 2005)

Ignore all that airy fairy stuff, I'd wanna be a kick-ass combat droid of some sort


----------



## SkepJ (Aug 30, 2005)

Fantasy: I'd want to be able to do anything, immortal and know everything.

Hard SF: I'd want to be a Jupiter brain or an even larger sentient computer.


----------



## shandril (Aug 30, 2005)

id have to be a warrior mage with the whole tight leather pants, loose lace up shirt, vest, knee high boots and hair all briaded back of my face leather satchel with all my spell books, staff that i use for fighting and as a focus for spells..

i wander the earth picking up information,new spells and i defend the weak
oh and i'd have a beautiful black stallion with a white blaze on his forhead and we can communicate telepathically....

i can speak to all forms of animals whether they be on land, in the air or underwater...

i can be a lady if the occassion calls for it i sing, i dance and i speak all languages....i think thats about it...


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 30, 2005)

*Good choice shandril I would also love to be able to communicate with animals... I would love to know what my little dog says!*


----------



## Elyssandrel (Aug 30, 2005)

I'd be a Dryad.
Nymphs of Oak Trees.


----------



## kyektulu (Aug 30, 2005)

*A quite selfish thing I would like is to be able to eat anything I want and not gain a ounce.. every girls dream! 
 Im sick of having to watch what I eat so I dont gain weight! 
*


----------



## mikeo (Aug 30, 2005)

Basically, I want to be Garet Jax, crossed with a ley line walker from Rifts, crossed with one of the immortals from Highlander. 

I'm a simple man with simple tastes. =D


----------



## Rosemary (Aug 31, 2005)

I would just love to be like a fairy and have wings to fly.  To be able to use magical spells.  To be as one with the elements of the earth.  Being an empath or telepathic, especially with animals.

I really need a magic wand or THE magic spell, to cure those in need.


----------



## iratebeaver (Aug 31, 2005)

first i would be invisible like not just to sight but to audio and i wouldn't leave finger prints or indents in the grass i stand on. then power over water and ice. then, the power to walk through walls wouldn't that be cool!!!!!


----------



## cyborg_cinema (Sep 1, 2005)

SkepJ said:
			
		

> If you could have yourself customized to however you wanted to be, what would you do?


...GI Joe's "Kung Fu grip" worked pretty good.


----------



## FelineEyes (Sep 2, 2005)

I would like to be the universal, kick-butt rouge--someone who could talk her way out of trouble, but when that doesn't work, could fight her way out.  Someone who could creep around on cat-walks in the dark and doesn't feel guilty about running in the other direction when the kingdom/spacestation goes to hell.  The chick who both the hero and the villian fall for, but she doesn't need either of them.  The woman who walks away at the end of the story--a heroine in her own right, but not tied to new duties by it.  Someone who is still free.

Some kind of magical suppliment to this would be cool, but I can live without it I think.


----------



## Mark Robson (Sep 2, 2005)

shandril said:
			
		

> id have to be a warrior mage with the whole tight leather pants, loose lace up shirt, vest, knee high boots and hair all briaded back of my face leather satchel with all my spell books, staff that i use for fighting and as a focus for spells..
> 
> i wander the earth picking up information,new spells and i defend the weak
> oh and i'd have a beautiful black stallion with a white blaze on his forhead and we can communicate telepathically....
> ...


 
Whoever I ended up being, I'd like Shandril on my side!


----------

